# My 10 year old Golden seems sick or aging quickly



## Corduroyismygolden

Hi everyone, My name is Elizabeth. I have a golden retriever named Corduroy. He is about to turn 10. It seems like just in the last few weeks, Corduroy's health has diminished. He is my first dog, so I guess Im just confused as to what to expect as they get older. We hike ever day and he used to run up ahead of me, now just in the last few weeks it seems a major struggle to get up hill. (BTW, he goes to the vet on Monday), it also seems that it is a struggle for him to get up from a laying down position and he immediately goes into a limp for a few minutes. He is panting at night and just this evening while walking him, he is walking low to the ground. Is it possible that the aging process just caught up with him? Im scared to death, but cant get him seen until the day after tomorrow. Just trying to ready myself for what this could be? He also has a lump on the side of his body, but had it aspirated in Jan and it came back benign. Just super scared. Anybody that has or has had older goldens, it would be great to hear from you!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Megora

No more forced exercise until you get him seen.... 

I'm hoping that what you are seeing is arthritis. He may need to get a little help with something like rimadyl to relieve the aches of old age.

One suggestion I have for tonight and tomorrow - you may want to give him something like ascriptin or bufferin to see if it helps. You can give 1 pill in the morning and 1 at night to see if it helps at all with any aches your dog may have. If your dog is shaking or trembling while laying down or seems more restless than normal and is refusing to eat and drink, then that is an emergency case and he should be seen sooner than Monday.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum.

I am going to move your thread to the Senior forum, where people with appropriate expertise are more likely to see it. You might also want to post in the Health forum.

The one suggestion I will make from my own experience is to have him tested for hypothyroidism. It is very common in Goldens and makes a dog seem listless and tired.

Good luck to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Jennifer1

I agree with no more forced exercise. I'd go as far to say no exercise until you get him seen.
Only a vet will be able to tell you what is going on, but in my experience they don't slow down that suddenly unless something is wrong.
In my labs case it happened twice, the first time was very sudden-one day 100% fine, the next day not wanting to move. That time he needed his spleen removed. The second time happened over the period of a few weeks, he just didnt want to walk a lot and started limping badly, that time it actually was arthritis and we were able to get him on a regimen of drugs and supplements that make him seem like his old self again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dog... goldens especially.... are very stoic and will not show pain until they are REALLY in pain. The panting can be a signal of that pain. I agree with the others to just have him take it easy until he's seen and the vet can determine what's going on. I'll be hoping and praying that it is something easily remedied.


----------



## Corduroyismygolden

Thank you all so much for such thoughtful and expeditious replies. After I take him on Monday, I will be sure to let you all know how Corduroy is doing. I hope it is something that can be dealt with and he returns to his old self. He really is the love of my life. Thanks again,
Elizabeth


----------



## Jennifer1

Yes, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## penparson

Ask the vet about tick-borne diseases - a lot of dogs with Lyme disease or erlichia present with lameness and fatigue.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Along with the other suggestions, I also think of tick diseases as a possibility. Definitely time for a senior check up.

Fingers crossed it is just something minor.


----------



## Corduroyismygolden

Thats actually a great point. I live in the Griffith Park area and Im on the trails with him daily. Will have him get the entire gamut of tests.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you found us under sad circumstances. I agree, it doesn't sound age related, it sounds like something else is going on.
Sending good wishes and thoughts for a good diagnosis and easy solution.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm glad you're taking him to the vet tomorrow. It does sound like he is having some pain.  I hope they are able to find the cause and that it is something treatable. I know how scary it can be not knowing what's going on. I'm glad you found us. This place can be a huge source of comfort and support at tough times.

PS I love the name Corduroy. Is he named after the bear from the children's story? That was one of my favourite books growing up.


----------



## Corduroyismygolden

Hi Everyone! Just got back from the vet! He is going to be okay! It was his hips that were causing him severe pain and he is now on anti-imflammatories and supplements. The lump was a fatty tissue mass and they said other than the pain, he was in great health and looking fantastic for his age. They said, the pain was severe enough to cause all of the other symptoms and its also why it seemed to come on so suddenly. The doctor said in about 7 days, the pain should subside and he should be back to his old self. Thank you all for your support and feedback! It means a lot to both Corduroy and I.
-Elizabeth


----------



## OutWest

So glad and happy for you. Be sure to look at the senior section and search for arthritis...lots of good info on here.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh what wonderful news!! So pleased for you!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such lovely news! Thank you for letting us know. 

I hope you'll stick around and keep us posted.


----------



## Corduroyismygolden

I will for sure! Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Great news!
My lab has really bad arthritis in his elbow.
Using many of the suggestions in the supplement sticky in the health thread has helped him tremendously


----------



## Jennifer1

This thread
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## golden dreamer

Corduroyismygolden said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Elizabeth. I have a golden retriever named Corduroy. He is about to turn 10. It seems like just in the last few weeks, Corduroy's health has diminished. He is my first dog, so I guess Im just confused as to what to expect as they get older. We hike ever day and he used to run up ahead of me, now just in the last few weeks it seems a major struggle to get up hill. (BTW, he goes to the vet on Monday), it also seems that it is a struggle for him to get up from a laying down position and he immediately goes into a limp for a few minutes. He is panting at night and just this evening while walking him, he is walking low to the ground. Is it possible that the aging process just caught up with him? Im scared to death, but cant get him seen until the day after tomorrow. Just trying to ready myself for what this could be? He also has a lump on the side of his body, but had it aspirated in Jan and it came back benign. Just super scared. Anybody that has or has had older goldens, it would be great to hear from you!
> Thank you so much!


my Jake is also ten years old and it sounds alot like him he has arthritis in his hips whish bothers him occasionnally he gets up slowly and after a few steps he is fine he also looks like he has aged alot he has the white face that goldens get and doesnt play as much w/ the others anymore I also have a 13 yr old goldy which is doing super no white face no arthrites but does have a lg fatty tumor onher side I dont want to take the chance of loosing her under anesthesia for nothing


----------



## golden dreamer

hello everyone coolsite I have 3 goldens 3 horses and 1 cat also I babysit only goldens I call my farm Camp Golden


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Yei!, I am glad Corduroy is ok. Arthrits is manageable. My angel Ylan has dysplasia from birth and arthritis during Senior years. We treated with natural supplements, diets, rubs and mild excercise and she did great. Good vibes to you and Cordury!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

golden dreamer said:


> I also have a 13 yr old goldy which is doing super no white face no arthrites but does have a lg fatty tumor onher side I dont want to take the chance of loosing her under anesthesia for nothing


My Ylan also had bumbs that the vet described as bening. Since they were not harmful we decide not to remove and have them check in her regular checkups. Never had problem with those ...


----------



## Karen519

*Corduroy*



Corduroyismygolden said:


> Hi Everyone! Just got back from the vet! He is going to be okay! It was his hips that were causing him severe pain and he is now on anti-imflammatories and supplements. The lump was a fatty tissue mass and they said other than the pain, he was in great health and looking fantastic for his age. They said, the pain was severe enough to cause all of the other symptoms and its also why it seemed to come on so suddenly. The doctor said in about 7 days, the pain should subside and he should be back to his old self. Thank you all for your support and feedback! It means a lot to both Corduroy and I.
> -Elizabeth


Glad to hear that it's only arthritis for Corduroy, but still keep a close eye on him.
Please keep us posted on how he is!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is great news. I am so glad he will be okay.


----------



## OutWest

golden dreamer said:


> hello everyone coolsite I have 3 goldens 3 horses and 1 cat also I babysit only goldens I call my farm Camp Golden


You should introduce yourself in a thread of your own--people might not see it in this thread. 

Welcome to GRF! Would love to see pics of your babies.


----------

